# Batch- Programmierungs Programm



## Seppi123 (11. Juli 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht ob mit der Obigen genannten Überschrift jemand etwas anfangen kann...desshalb erkläre ich es lieber noch einmal 

Also ich gebe ersteinmal den Code aus


```
@echo off
:menü
echo Sie koennen entscheiden ob sie Databasen erstellen oder Programmieren 

wollen!
set /p antwort=Bitte entscheiden sie sich:_
if /p "%antwort%"=="Databasen erstellen" goto :db
if /p "%antwort%"=="Databasen" goto :db
if /p "%antwort%"=="Programmieren" goto :prog
:prog
echo hier koennen sie Programmieren:
pause
set /p filename=Bitte waehlen sie ein Projekt Namen:_
echo Projekt wird nun %filename% heißen!
echo bitte kein enter druecken beim programmieren!
set /p inhalt=Bitte programmieren sie ihren Inhalt:_
echo Daten speichern...
set /p autor=Bitte waehlen sie ihren Autorennamen:_
echo Autorennamen gespeichert...
set /p version=Bitte waehle eine Version des Programms:_
echo Version gespeichert...
set /p end=Bitte waehle die Endung (.spi/.bat)
echo Sie haben jetzt %end% angegeben!
echo Erfolgreich gespeichert...
set /p path=Bitte geben sie den Speicherort an
echo ...
echo Gespeichert!
pause
echo Alles Gespeichert!
echo %inhalt%>%path%%filename%.%end%
echo © Dieses Programm ist Copyright Sebastian Wenzek
echo www.webarchiv-seppi.de
pause
goto :menü

:db
echo Funktion noch nicht aktiv..
pause
```

So mit :db mach ich halt noch etwas meine Frage ist nur im :menü bei der Auswahl dass man Programmieren will bricht es irgendwie ab beendet sich!
Es steht auch eine Nachricht dort nur dass ich diese nicht lesen kann da sie beim Beenden erst kommt und wie gesagt sofort weg ist!

Kann mir jemand helfen

MfG. Seppi123

Danke im Voraus !


----------



## timestamp (11. Juli 2010)

Hi

ich kenn mich mit batch zwar nicht wirklich aus, aber versuche menü doch mal durch menu zu erstetzen. Soweit ich weiß mögen Programmiersprachen keine Umlaute


----------



## Seppi123 (11. Juli 2010)

Danke für die Antwort nur leider hat dies auch nichts geholfen


----------



## BlitzBasic303 (11. Juli 2010)

Richtig auskennen tue ich mich auch nicht mit der Batch Sache, aber evtl. liegt der Fehler hier:


```
:prog
echo hier koennen sie Programmieren:
```

Die Doppelpunkte nach "Programmieren" könnten hier den Fehler verursachen. Evtl. vermutet er da ne' Sprungmarke.

Versuch den Text vom Echo doch mal in Anführungszeichen zu setzen.

Wie gesagt, auskennen tue ich mich auch nicht so ganz aber ein Versuch ist es doch mal Wert


----------



## Seppi123 (11. Juli 2010)

Leider auch nicht aber vielen Dank wenn ich ja sehen könnte was beim beenden steht könnte ich ja sagen worans liegt ^^


----------



## ComFreek (11. Juli 2010)

Seppi123 hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich ja sehen könnte was beim beenden steht könnte ich ja sagen worans liegt ^^


Starte doch dein Batch-Programm aus der CMD-Shell, dann siehst du was da steht!


----------



## timestamp (11. Juli 2010)

Wenn es da nur ganz kurz steht, versuch doch mal einen Screenshot davon zu machen


----------



## Seppi123 (11. Juli 2010)

Okay wenn man es erkennt ^^

Edit \\ Video wäre angebrachter


----------



## ComFreek (11. Juli 2010)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Starte doch dein Batch-Programm aus der CMD-Shell, dann siehst du was da steht!


Hast du das schon versucht?

Naja du könntest auch den Prozessor verlangsamen (durch sehr viel rechenintensive Programme!), sodass das Fenster mehrere Sekunden zum Schließen braucht


----------



## Seppi123 (11. Juli 2010)

Das wäre eine Idee also ich habe grade das Vid hochgeladen hier der Link nur naja brauchbar ist dies nicht ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJk8JNnuQrc


----------



## Seppi123 (11. Juli 2010)

habe das Problem!!

""Programmieren"=="Databasen erstellen"" kann syntaktisch an dieser Stelle nicht verarbeitet werden

Durch Youtube und Standbilder 


Jetz frage ich mich nur noch eins wie beheben eigentlich ist es doch die richtige Schreibweise etc.


----------



## deepthroat (11. Juli 2010)

Hi.





Seppi123 hat gesagt.:


> habe das Problem!!
> 
> ""Programmieren"=="Databasen erstellen"" kann syntaktisch an dieser Stelle nicht verarbeitet werden
> 
> ...


Was soll die Option "/p" bei dem if denn bedeuten? Sowetwas gibt es nicht.

Siehe "help if".

Übrigens kann man Skripte einfacher debuggen, wenn man dafür das echo auf "on" stellt.

Gruß


----------



## Seppi123 (11. Juli 2010)

achso danke


----------



## Seppi123 (11. Juli 2010)

Funktioniert super aber kann mir mal jemand sagen warum es bei meinen anderen Projekten immer geklappt hat =?


----------

